# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Niepokojące drżenia mięśni

## gomamon

Witam.

Mam 17 lat.

Opisze dokładnie wszystko co pamiętam:

Od kiedy pamiętam mam drżenia rąk. Początkowo mama pomyślała o kawie ale to nie było przez to. Przeczytałem w internecie o Nadczynności Tarczycy. Poszedłem zrobić badania TSH ale po konsultacji z endokrynologiem wykryto Niedoczynność Tarczycy (nie dająca objawów drżących). Chciałbym podkreślić, że kończyny dolne też podczas spoczynku (nie używania ich) mnie trochę "skaczą"  :Mad:  to bardzo wnerwia...

Potem zauważyłem (wcześniej też to pewnie miałem ale nie zwróciłem uwagi), że mnie się podczas spoczynku głowa lekko kiwa ( można powiedzieć, że mam lekkie skurcze mięśni szyi). 

Następnie zauważyłem drżenia (pulsowanie) mięśni nogi i w okolicy barków ( przy spoczynku) ale one trwają chwilę.

Czego mogą to być objawy?
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź...

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Tego typu objawy najczęściej, poza wykluczoną nadczynnością tarczycy mają objawy psychogenne. Warto ograniczyć stres, ustabilizować tryb życia, unikać sytuacji napięciowych. Podobne objawy może również dawać niedobór elektrolitów, przede wszystkim magnezu, a także witamin z grupy B, może warto pomyśleć o suplementacji tych skladników. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## gomamon

co oznacza "ustabilizować tryb życia"??

ad.2. nie może to być przez stres bo nawet gdy nie jestem zestresowany przez nawet ponad miesiąc to mam te "drgania".

----------


## gomamon

Przepraszam, że piszę post pod postem ale chciałbym przypomnieć o sobie krzyśkowi ;p

Dalej tu jestem...

----------

